# Game 30: Grizzlies at Spurs, 12/27



## GNG

GREAT showing so far, with Memphis leading by double digits in the third quarter.


----------



## GNG

The dreaded third quarter strikes again. Huge turnover problems, but San Antonio isn't executing like they normally do.


----------



## GNG

O.J. Mayo throws it off Bowen's back off the inbounds and puts it in! The camera misses it! What a play! :laugh:


----------



## GNG

Three-point shooting is awful tonight. Even O.J. is airmailing it.


----------



## GNG

Marc Gasol in Tim Duncan's head. That's a T for Timmay.


----------



## thaKEAF

lets goooo

didn't know this was on.


----------



## TiMVP2

These refs suck.


----------



## TiMVP2

Tha elbow :no:


----------



## TiMVP2

Ginobili!


----------



## thaKEAF

boooo


----------



## thaKEAF

mayo!


----------



## GNG

O.J. is A-MAZ-ING.


----------



## thaKEAF

:laugh: conley with the triple


----------



## TiMVP2

I hate Conley.


----------



## thaKEAF

what the ****


----------



## TiMVP2

and1!


----------



## TiMVP2

Sean Elliott knows these refs suck...


----------



## thaKEAF

mayo = roy


----------



## TiMVP2

brandon roy = roy


----------



## TiMVP2

all tied up again


----------



## thaKEAF

mayo > you


----------



## TiMVP2

what the ****. nobody saw it :none:


----------



## TiMVP2

Overtime babyyy


----------



## thaKEAF

Gasol misses the game winner. Overtime it is. :|


----------



## GNG

TiMVP2 said:


> Sean Elliott knows these refs suck...


Sean Elliott's a piece of **** homer.

I'd never listen to the Spurs feed, but I'm sure he's been fine with the refs the last two minutes.


----------



## thaKEAF

Back to back dunks from the Grizz.


----------



## GNG

I'll tell you who sucks is the timekeeper. They've had problems all night.


----------



## TiMVP2

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Sean Elliott's a piece of **** homer.
> 
> I'd never listen to the Spurs feed, but I'm sure he's been fine with the refs the last two minutes.


You are.

How abou that TP!?


----------



## GNG




----------



## TiMVP2

****iddy **** ****


----------



## thaKEAF

Duncan's out.


----------



## GNG

Good job, Conley.


----------



## GNG

The Spurs, the second-best three-point shooting team in the league, have missed a LOT of open shots from the corner tonight.


----------



## thaKEAF

Ugh.


----------



## TiMVP2

Parker.


----------



## TiMVP2

Cinco de Mayo said:


> The Spurs, the second-best three-point shooting team in the league, have missed a LOT of open shots from the corner tonight.


Who's 1st?


----------



## TiMVP2

That was a charge, ol ***** referee's


----------



## GNG

Marc has really struggled from the line lately. PLEASE hit these.


----------



## TiMVP2

Thank god that went out


----------



## GNG

Wow, Rudy almost stole the whole game...


----------



## thaKEAF

Uh oh here we go.


----------



## GNG

I feel like I've seen this movie before.


----------



## TiMVP2

Me too, on christmas.


----------



## thaKEAF

Double OT!


----------



## TiMVP2

double ot AGAIN. I know I've seen this movie before now.


----------



## TiMVP2

No Timmy now I'm scared


----------



## thaKEAF

I think I saw it before too.


----------



## GNG

Great game for Marc Gasol in Darko's absence. 15 points, nine rebounds and a career-high four blocks.


----------



## TiMVP2

I do not recall


----------



## TiMVP2

Aww I forgot Darko's not playing. He's on my fantasy team not like it matters though. He's good for a 4 points and 3 rebounds :yes:


----------



## GNG

We should maybe run plays for our best players. Maybe.


----------



## thaKEAF

Bowen = out


----------



## GNG

Goodbye, Bruce.


----------



## TiMVP2

**** ****


----------



## GNG

I'm surprised George Hill hasn't played more.

Crap...hit your free throws.


----------



## thaKEAF

That was close one on Q.


----------



## GNG

Poor offensive night for Rudy, but he got the double-double. It always seems like he rebounds better on his off-scoring nights.


----------



## GNG

Q's spazziness really concerns me right now.

That's a double-double for Marc.


----------



## GNG

Ugh.


----------



## TiMVP2

Parker's good.


----------



## GNG

Dammit, Rudy.


----------



## TiMVP2

UP 5 
:yes:


----------



## thaKEAF

That's game. Parker is hitting everything now.


----------



## GNG

Has O.J. shot the ball once in double-OT? Unacceptable.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah that's what I was just talking about.


----------



## TiMVP2

Yalls coach sucks. On our feed they showed him talking in the huddle and behind him was Jaric rolling his eyes.


----------



## GNG

Kurt Thomas sets some of the best moving picks in the league.


----------



## TiMVP2

I take that statement back about goodbye Memphis.


----------



## GNG

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Has O.J. shot the ball once in double-OT? Unacceptable.


THANK YOU!!


----------



## TiMVP2

****ing **** man


----------



## Priest

nice 3


----------



## TiMVP2

Uh oh


----------



## thaKEAF

We don't want Conley taking that shot. Great play by Gasol.


----------



## thaKEAF

............


----------



## TiMVP2

*YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GNG

That's a foul. Unreal.


----------



## thaKEAF

Bull****.


----------



## GNG

Cheap way to win for San Antonio, but great game from our guys. We were the better team, for tonight at least. This is an up-and-coming team. They just need to take the next steps through free agency and the draft.


----------



## thaKEAF




----------



## TiMVP2

3 for 3 in double overtime. **** with us.


----------



## GNG

Iavaroni should have gotten himself thrown out after that bull****, and I think he was trying to.

Tony Brothers ****s us again.


----------



## croco

This team is coming along, but you need to win those games to get over the psychological hump because the refs are not going to help if you are the underdog playing against established teams. 

I absolutely loved when Mayo inbounded the ball off of Bowen's back and slammed it in :laugh: Watch for Bowen to stick his foot underneath Mayo's in the next game though...


----------



## MemphisX

We will see if they learne anything after the New Orleans loss. They followe that effort up with a stinker vs. Charlotte. It will be very telling about the makeup of this team if they beat Minny like a drum.


----------

